# Aren't They AMAZING!!



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*I don't think that anyone ever properly said just how wonderful fresh water fish are, so I decided to! 
I have only freshwater fish, and I love every minute with them! :grin: :fish:*


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

cool, i only have freshwater fish (i have 1 10 gallon tank) my favorites are platies!!!!


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I love all mine I have brakish and salt as well. Most people like salt water better for the colorful fish. I have seen some beauts in freshwater. I spend more time looking at my fresh than my others. lol


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*


CVV1 said:



cool, i only have freshwater fish (i have 1 10 gallon tank) my favorites are platies!!!!

Click to expand...

I love platies too! Our red platy recently gave birth ... 15 fry! :-D  *


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I totally agree with you guys, fish to me are amazing and i love keeping aquariums :-D Wish that I had room for much more. We have freshwater only at the moment, someday I would love a saltwater setup.


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

I think my bf is freaked out because my obsession with fish is becoming worse by the day... LOL, the best part is when he comes home only to find me sitting in the dark watching the fish - even forgetting to put the TV on to watch my favourite show.... :roll:


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep love my fishes. So much color and activity they are great fun to watch. I watch my tanks for hours sometimes. Always something to learn by just sitting and watching.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I love my fish aswell i would be so bored with out them, i have only been keeping fish for 11 months and i have 5 tanks, lol u get so addicted to them


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I have saltwater tanks because I can afford them, but if you haven't got much spare cash, then how about this!
Instead of having these colorful marine fish, you can have freshwater substitutes.

Instead of having a clown fish AKA nemo....










You could have a clown loach.










Or a cheaper option could be a school of tiger barbs.










If you would like a humbug damsel, but would prefer to do without the salt mixes, the protein skimmers, and the UV sterilizers.....










Then this zebra cichlid is for you!










Wouldn't it be nice to get a cardinal fish that could be kept in soft water and not hide all day......










Well you can! This is a ram.










So you want a batfish do you?










No you dont! Why would you when you can have an angelfish that can live with your tetras.










So you want to spend your weeks wages on a school of these lyretail anthias?










Then you're an idiot. Just chuck a few of these in your tank.










You thought nothing could imitate the pantherfish?










Then what's this jaguar cichlid doing?










Just goes to show that you don't necesserily need to epmty your wallet on marine equipment when you can make do with a freshwater tank.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's pretty cool CM


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Never thought about things that way CM :-D


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL Nice one Cichlid Man.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow, very clever!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> I think my bf is freaked out because my obsession with fish is becoming worse by the day... LOL, the best part is when he comes home only to find me sitting in the dark watching the fish - even forgetting to put the TV on to watch my favourite show....
> 
> I hear ya, same thing with me.I just love sitting and watching my fishies I have 5 Freshwater tanks (soon getting a 150 gallon) and one Brackish tank. If thats not addicted I don't know what is, LOL. I love my freshwater fishies.
> 
> I don't get board with them either. It's amazing how you loose track of time watching them, and it’s like you are in a trance.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good job CM. BTW are those photos of your fish? Especially the ram. I've been looking for a good solid strain of ram. That's a nice one. So many of the ones you fine these days are so inbred and washed out they are not worth having.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I know tell me about it.lol, non of those fish are mine, but that ram is a nice specimen.


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

that was great CM! i have been in fish keeping for almost a year now(have three tanks already. a 5g, a 10g, and a 30g...soon getting a 75g) and i love all the F/W fish you can get. It's amusing, this all started with one betta and a 1g tank(who knew?)

30g: 1 pleco, 2 angelfish, 3 gouramis, 2 loaches, 1 cory cat
10g: 7 guppys, 6 zebra danios, 2 otocinclus
5g: 1 betta(the one and only)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

addictive indead! i even go to the lfs to watch thier tanks too.I have 3 tanks and 7 bettas, 2 cats, adog and about 40 plants.
More fun than tv.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Some fw fish are definitely amazing.

Personally I prefer sw though. I just treally can't explain it to people though lol. overall my sw fish look so much healthier than fw fish, they have more personality, very colorful, and many other things.

But some fw fish just can't be passed up. like kuhli loaches... I love kuhli loaches...i love em' good.... lol
Or bichers, gars, lungfish,pea**** bass, motoro rays, pickerel, and many others.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i just love sitting in our fish room and watching my dads 10 gallons he has 12 10 gallons all in a row i just sit there in the dark watching them then i go over in the other part of the room and watch my oscar and lil baby brichardi right next to each other in 55s then turn my head and watch my guppies or when i'm on my computer i can look over in my discus tank i can even go to where my dads computers are and look at his 2 30 gallons filled with angelfish and corys. So yeah as you all can tell we got alot of tanks and still setting up more lol :grin:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Doodles said:


> > I don't get board with them either. It's amazing how you loose track of time watching them, and it’s like you are in a trance.
> 
> 
> LOL literally every other day when I look at the tank in my room while preparing for school I loose the time and miss my bus!
> ...


----------

